# Bye!



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

When I found this forum, I was so happy! I jumped in with so much enthusiasm. Never did I think about getting attacked for adding a new puppy or the care I have given Izzy. I wasn't ready for the negative comments, and I have too much in my life that's difficult, to endure the criticism. For those of you who have been kind and supportive, I thank you. 

Nonny


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Nonny, personally I would love to see you stay. I can assure you that a large number of us have been attacked at one time or another (and sometimes more than once) and eventually it blows over (or we just ignore each other). Please do not let this incident taint your participation here. We were just talking in the chat room tonight about how thrilled we were that you "crossed over". I am asking you to please think about it. I know you have much on your plate right now and most of us just want to be here to support you.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Nonny, personally I would love to see you stay. I can assure you that a large number of us have been attacked at one time or another (and sometimes more than once) and eventually it blows over (or we just ignore each other). Please do not let this incident taint your participation here. We were just talking in the chat room tonight about how thrilled we were that you "crossed over". I am asking you to please think about it. I know you have much on your plate right now and most of us just want to be here to support you.[/B]


I just PMed you Nonny. Yes people will say what they feel as this is a forum but u don't have to take everything to heart. If don't agree with something just disreguard it. If people disagree with something they should not attack someone but just ignore it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Nonny,

I'm so sorry about everything. It is not a good week around here with so many sick babies, I think what ever you hear you should just ignore. people maybe too sensitive right now and say things they don't mean. I don't really know who said what or what happened, but we don't want you to leave. please reconsider.







this happened to all of us but we always make up here.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh blimey moses.

Here we go again.Someone attacking someone for saying what they feel.

Please Nonny just forget it. They are just not worth it. I was so glad when you finally came over. Please just ignore them. Linda, Cheryl and I have been trying for so long to get you here. Im so sorry that this has happened to you. I dont know what was said but just remember they have nothing better to do.

I too have been at the 'attacked end' and so have quite a few others. Just ignore the horrible critters.

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=6886:attachment]




Oh Nonny! Please, don't leave us! I don't know what was said but I do know so many of us were so happy to see you here. I know how much you love Izzy and how you've spent so much time and money you have spent to do anything and everything for her. I really feel a special bond with you two. I don't know anybody else who has spent weeks in solitaire just to keep their tiny loves still after major surgery. The fact we both took our babies home the day after open-heart surgery should tell anyone what a good mother you are. I will never forget reading that and how shocked and amazed that I had found somebody who could truly relate to what I had been through. AlleyOop wants Izzy here! Sometimes people say things that hurt us because they don't really understand and don't actually know the facts. I just can't believe something like this has happened and I am going to pray really hard for you to stay and for whom ever hurt you to be given the wisdom to know right from wrong when they write or say anything to anybody. You just can't understand another person until you've walked in their shoes and gone through the things they have. It doesn't take a very smart person to say mean, hurtful things. Their life must be very unhappy, I'd bet. Don't forget all of us who know you are wonderful, we love you and finding so many friends here surely means you belong here with us!
PJ, AlleyOop & the whole gang 













11/05/05
Font Cocktail Script


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nonny,
I hope you do not leave, It's so nice this forum and you can do so much here that you can't do anywhere else!! I really don't feel you were attacked, this person was just stating her view of your situation and you can't get mad for that, this is what it's all about here, Believe me I know what an attack is







:smrofl.... and I wanted to leave to, but I could not. I have met such great people here
and for me to leave cause of one person was ludicrous. Actually I learned to be a little more tolerant and have just a lil bit thicker skin.. A Year ago, I would have flipped and well I would have














well I can't say what I would of done, but now it rolls right off.
I'm telling you that you will get the best advice here on everything from A To Z. This people come to the rescue, see you through such trying times, are your friend, make you laugh( I almost went pee-pee in my pants in the joke section).) and some you meet will become your confidant,
and others will tell you the truth whether you wanna hear it or not (which I think is a good thing). There will be days when people will crawl under your skin and make you wanna jump out, so you block them, you ignore them, don't respond to a thread they post, there is so much more here that eventually it doesn't matter.. You will never find another forum such as this, and an owner who is not just nice, but fair..
And you can't get better than that..
SO just think about it and maybe you will realize what I did when I felt this way.. 

Sincerely,

Andrea.. ( the watch what I post maniac)[attachment=6892:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Nonny,
> I hope you do not leave, It's so nice this forum and you can do so much here that you can't do anywhere else!! I really don't feel you were attacked, this person was just stating her view of your situation and you can't get mad for that, this is what it's all about here, Believe me I know what an attack is
> 
> 
> ...


Well said Andrea,


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Nonny,
> I hope you do not leave, It's so nice this forum and you can do so much here that you can't do anywhere else!! I really don't feel you were attacked, this person was just stating her view of your situation and you can't get mad for that, this is what it's all about here, Believe me I know what an attack is
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea, were you reading my mind







Did you hop all the way over to Scotland & steel those words right out of my mind? 

Oh no !...better check on Abbie, you may have stolen her too LOL no it's ok, she's here sleeping in her wee bed









Now were was i? Hmmm! NONNY brush yourself down & say to yourself "I'm not going to let this get to me...I have a lot of old friends here & i am making alot of new friends too" this place will be great for you & we want you to stay.

You are going through a difficult time just now & given time, will get better. Please PM any one of us & we'll try to help you through it. Talking is a great healer.








to you. Elaine xx


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I’m truly sorry you feel this way. Although I didn’t feel it was a personal attack, more of a strong standpoint....I feel she maybe could have worded it a little differently. 
People are passionate on here....for lack of a better word...lol 

You see...along with all the other benefits this site has to offer.....freedom of speech is a part of them. We all here are allowed to have our views, thoughts and opinions. Due to the growing population of SM there will be an even more diverse opinion and more of an opportunity for debate. The response to such posts are then even more important to keep the level of the debate controlled. 

I find the topics that I am passionate about I don’t even bother to post in anymore. When I see the subject has to do with those topics, I try my best to refrain from posting, as I know it will cause a ruckus. However, I know when you feel as though you were “attacked” it is much harder not to “defend” yourself. 

Anyway, I hope you don’t go. Although a person’s opinions can be hurtful, only you can decide how it will let it effect you. Don’t let one bitter experience effect the greater good.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I haven't ready any of it...but, stay....I had someone comment of my spelling at one time....and some other stuff. I could care less...I still like it here.

stay, the majority are very nice...don't let one bad apple spoil it for you...I have learned alot by reading stuff here...do it for your baby.

we are alot nicer than that "other" site.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Nonny,I'm sorry your feelings have been hurt on SM.I hope you reconsider.The post you are referring to was made in concern for Izzy.I've only been here a few mths & I've seen this happen before several times.This is a very good forum with lot's of kind,generous,thoughtful,knowledgable members.When you make a post,you may not always get the opinions or answers you desire.You are under a great deal of stress right now.So,take a break,you may feel different tomorrow.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

From what I have read, you have received a lot of support here on SM verses one that were not. I don't see that as a reason for leaving us all. You are very emotional right now and have a lot to deal with, take some time and think about all the wonderful people here that you will be leaving behind if you go. There is an ignore user option on this forum, I have never used it so I am not sure of how it works.I think you can block from your view certain posters that you want to. Why not try that first before leaving a whole group of people just because one said something that hurt you, overall you have been welcomed with open arms. Don't let it get to you


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree that some people will be nice and some won't. But one thing I like best about this forum is that we CAN say what we want.

I thinkyou should stay.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Nonny,

When I come to this forum every day, I remind myself that it is like walking into a room with 1500 people from all over the world, all economic backgrounds, raised in different environments, with different social mores......I could go on an on about how many different people and opinions you would find in that room.

If I wrote that I have Pico on a 50% protein diet, I am sure I would get a few responses chastising me for not giving him enough protein. Because not all 1500 would know that Pico's liver doesn't process protein well and that is the situation I see that you have gotten into.

Don't take it personally. Look how many people have responded to your post that you are leaving the forum.  No one has said "good riddance" or even "good-bye". That HAS to tell you more about this forum than the response you got that hurt you!

So, come on! Blow it off and stick with us


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

---


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I've read most all your posts and have not read anything that I consider unkind. The purpose of a forum is for people to express their opinions. You do not have to agree with those opinions, you only need to express those differences in a respectful manner.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I haven't been around the forum that long, and there are things almost every day with which I do not agree, but all in all it is positive and VERY helpful in the overall care of our babies. Ya know, Nonny, even in closely knit real human-type families, sometimes there are disruptions because someone said something that someone else found offensive and/or hurtful. Please don't prune the family tree just yet. All of us belong, and we hope you will forgive family members that may have been less than sensitive to your needs. Enjoy the good stuff, ignore the rest, and let us watch the babies grow and develop.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Please don't leave. I have been gone for about a week so I need to read lots of posts so I don't know what has been said, but please don't leave. I love reading about Izzy.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I haven't come across the post yet so I have NO idea what has happend. What I do know is that you have your hands full right now, with the new babies and all. You may be more sensitive than you normally would be......please re-consider. Take a few days and think about it, but this really is a GREAT place!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I must have missed it all too, I miss A LOT! I hope you blow it off and go on. Sometimes words don't come off as intended written rather than spoken! But then what do I know, I MISSED IT! Haha! You have a lot of friends here, and I wouldn't give it too much credit. (Whatever IT was!) I guess I'll go a huntin'!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

please don't leave


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nonny,

I believe I found the post you were referring to. On a forum such as this it is hard to explain what we mean or fully explain a situation. 

I believe what our member said was due to the fact that she doesn't know the whole situation. We are reading a letter basically, we are not at your house. For those of as that don't know you it did seem you were having alot of problems with Izzy and then the puppy came into the picture so I think her comments came from a " why is she adding more problems or not addressing the ones she already has" type of thing. I don't believe she knows the full situation. neither her fault nor yours.

However YOU know what you can handle and what you can't...again none of us are there to see what you do. What one person can handle another cannot. What works for one household is a disater for another. Alot of people think six dogs in one household is crazy. I the mother of six furkids think of it as easy and relaxing, I love my life with my dogs and I love learning new things about them everyday. 

Read the forums with a grain of salt. I think you and I can both learn something from every member on this board. So ignore the insults and absorb the information from the person. 

Please stay. We'd all love to see the babies grow up and those of us that don't know Izzy would love to get to know her.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Nonny,
I read the post that upset you and I can understand why you took offence and felt hurt by the way she expressed herself in such a harsh manner. Just remember that she's only one person and it's not like the entire site is coming down on you. Don't let that get the best of you and run you away from us. I enjoy reading your posts. and one more thing....There's an old saying and I have always found this to have some truth.."Take It From Where It Comes" I think that speaks for itself.

Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

It's probably time to lay it all to rest. Forgive and forget. You both are well respected posters and I would hate to see lines drawn in the sand! We are one family at SM. I would hate to see this lead to bashing of our friends. So "Hello" and lets move on from here!







Where we love all our babies!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Nonny,
I am new to this site and have found it to be helpful and supportive. You have to keep in mind that for every negative person there have been 10 or more supportive. Don't give up. This forum is a reflection of life in general - some people are kind and some are not. 
Wendy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Please reconsider, we need you.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I could say all the same things and more that people already did, but here is what I think. With everything going on in your life right now, I think you need support from people who TRULY care and understand where you are coming from regarding maltese. All of our babies are different, but so are all of the owners. The only thing that pulls us together is our sheer love for our breed and respect for each other. I know that it seems easier to just throw in the towel, considering all you have on your plate... but I feel that if you stick it out, you will be happy with all of the AMAZING friendships you make on here in the long run. Feel free to send me a private message if ya need to. All of these people wouldn't reply now if we didn't really care! You can't let a misunderstanding or whatEVER it was drive you away or things like that will continue to happen and then NOBODY WINS.

You have to do what's right for you in the end, but I hope it is to stay with us for the malt babies' sake!!!







*


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Nonny,
> 
> When I come to this forum every day, I remind myself that it is like walking into a room with 1500 people from all over the world, all economic backgrounds, raised in different environments, with different social mores......I could go on an on about how many different people and opinions you would find in that room.
> 
> ...


Well said and I totally agree. I really hope that you'll reconsider.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Nonny, I know how much you love and care about Izzy. You are part of our family now. You can't just leave a family! We won't let you! I'll fill up your email box with pleas to stay! We need you and you need us and you just have to stay.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Nonny,
> 
> I believe I found the post you were referring to. On a forum such as this it is hard to explain what we mean or fully explain a situation.
> 
> ...


Here, Here.....I second that emotion!! Well said. I don't think that the poster (I read it also) meant it the way it sounds. We are all comfortable on this forum to try and express ourselves. We simply say what we feel and as humans we have a right to do that...of course we all try to take into consideration the other person's feelings, it is just that not everyone thinks the same.

I agree that YOU and YOU alone know what you can and cannot handle, please don't let this get to you...shake it off. Get up, dust yourself off and show us what ya got, girlfriend!!

Marie & Pacino


----------

